# Reinforcing Trailer Frame Question



## GregTon (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello!

if I posted this in the wrong area please let me know

Im wondering if anyone knows the proper way to add more steel crossmembers to a travel trailer to help evenly distribute the weight of the floor over the length of the trailer bed.

I have a 92 Terry Resort Travel Trailer 35’ and stripped it down to the steel frame and plan on rebuilding on top of it. The new floor will be at least 24” OC between floor joists and I wanted support from the steel frame under every joist. 

Right now the trailer has cross beams (angle) every 48”. I’m wondering if I can add steel cross members in between all the current ones to make it every 24”. I was worried if I added to the frame that it would interfere with the way it was built and possibly put stresses in places they weren’t ment to be. 









So I was hoping if I stuck to the same thickness/size angle that’s on the trailer now, and if they were spaced equally in between the current ones that the new cross members would work well with the natural flow of the trailer.

let Me know what you think. Thanks!


----------

